# The Truth Behind The Energy Lie



## Alex (21/8/14)

The Truth Behind The Energy Lie(What The Energy Cartels Don't Want You To See) full movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/8/14)

Someone is getting assassinated lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (21/8/14)

The eternal quest for over-unity -- a machine that can achieve more than 100% efficiency. With today's technology I believe we are able. Problem is our oil dependency, not just fuel, it's by-products. 

We need the plastic for e-juice bottles


----------

